# Online shopping



## wendyholt1951 (Nov 25, 2013)

Hi all,
Just wondered if anyone could offer any advice on buying clothes online (from UK/abroad)...? A friend recommended that I ask on expat forums - so here I am!!
Which retailers offer a good service? When living in the UK, I shopped in highstreet stores such as M&S, Cotton Traders, Debenhams.
All comments welcome!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

wendyholt1951 said:


> Hi all,
> Just wondered if anyone could offer any advice on buying clothes online (from UK/abroad)...? A friend recommended that I ask on expat forums - so here I am!!
> Which retailers offer a good service? When living in the UK, I shopped in highstreet stores such as M&S, Cotton Traders, Debenhams.
> All comments welcome!



There are some M&S stores in Spain - altho the only one I know of is in Marbella?? There are also Dunnes stores, which are similar. As for on-line?????? I dont know, but a google search may help?? See what others on here advise

Welcome to the forum BTW

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

wendyholt1951 said:


> Hi all,
> Just wondered if anyone could offer any advice on buying clothes online (from UK/abroad)...? A friend recommended that I ask on expat forums - so here I am!!
> Which retailers offer a good service? When living in the UK, I shopped in highstreet stores such as M&S, Cotton Traders, Debenhams.
> All comments welcome!


M&S deliver to Spain

we also have C&A in Spain - stores & online shopping........... some of my UK friends are quite jealous that they don't deliver there!

we've bought Cotton Traders from somewhere online too - I can't remember where :confused2:

there's also Venca & Zalanda - & many others


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> M&S deliver to Spain
> 
> we also have C&A - stores & online shopping........... some of my UK friends are quite jealous that they don't deliver there!



Ah yes, C&A I forgot about that!! I have to say that the choice in Spain, IMO is infinitely better than the UK - maybe its an age thing lol!!!!!!! 

Jo xxx


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

You can buy online with M&S, Argos, and Amazon the things usually take a week to ten days to arrive.


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

Amazon.UK may be worth a look this week as they have adopted the US black Friday thing.
All week they have substantial price reductions and what they call lightening deals. Most brands in clothing should be on amazon too.

It's a good week to do Christmas shopping online anyway.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

fergie said:


> You can buy online with M&S, Argos, and Amazon the things usually take a week to ten days to arrive.


Very often they refuse to deliver to the Canary Isles, claiming that we are not part of Spain 

Jollimans deliver, plus there are all the stores in Las Palmas, M&S, Primark, C&A, etc.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

We buy from M&S (eu. website since the UK website n longer serves Spain), Cotton Traders, Pavers (shoes), Lakeland, Scotts of Stowe, Spiceworks, Amazon (not much from UK now since they stopped the free del;very), but still use .es and .com) ebay (Spain and UK) Holland and Barrett, Vitamin World (US), etc


----------



## Aron (Apr 30, 2013)

I shop mainly online with Amazon UK. I know they stopped the free postage, but two weeks ago I ordered something and it was delivered 3 days later. Now that is excellent service.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Aron said:


> I shop mainly online with Amazon UK. I know they stopped the free postage, but two weeks ago I ordered something and it was delivered 3 days later. Now that is excellent service.


I recently bought a DVD "In the House" from Amazon.es at about €7 cheaper than it was priced at on Amazon.uk and since I've subscribed to prime, I got free delivery - same thing with "The Ladies on the 6th Floor" both delivered within three days by MRW from *Dunfermline*! So have a look to see if they have the same thing on Amazon.es - their range is expanding.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

M&S have an online service in Spain now so you don't have to get their stuff sent from the UK. 
M&S- Tienda en línea para mujeres, hombres y Lencería


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

jojo said:


> Ah yes, C&A I forgot about that!! I have to say that the choice in Spain, IMO is infinitely better than the UK - maybe its an age thing lol!!!!!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


Didn't C&A pull out of the UK a few years ago? I must say I like their Spanish stores, they are one of the few places that do women's shoes above size 40. (My feet seem to be getting bigger as I get older ...)


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> Didn't C&A pull out of the UK a few years ago? I must say I like their Spanish stores, they are one of the few places that do women's shoes above size 40. (My feet seem to be getting bigger as I get older ...)


yep - I thought that the last C&A in the UK closed just as we moved to Spain - but I just googled it & it was 2001!!

so it _was _as we left the UK - but to the US...

I've given up going to our 'local' store now - there's so much more choice in the online one!


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> M&S have an online service in Spain now so you don't have to get their stuff sent from the UK.
> M&S- Tienda en línea para mujeres, hombres y Lencería


Not quite the right emphasis - you don't have a choice - UK won't supply to you in Spain. They will to Portugal or France but not Spain. Now whether this is to avoid taking trade from their branches/concessionaires, I don't know.


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

baldilocks said:


> Not quite the right emphasis - you don't have a choice - UK won't supply to you in Spain. They will to Portugal or France but not Spain. Now whether this is to avoid taking trade from their branches/concessionaires, I don't know.


Now this is something that bugs me, I looked into this a while ago when some astronomy dealers wouldn't ship to the EU. 
No retailer in the EU has the right to refuse sale to a consumer anywhere in the EU, or so the law stated.
Unfortunately I didn't find a more definitive answer to why some business' don't other than there are some exceptions, just what the exceptions are I never found out or more likely forgot.

Some reasons are probably reasonable too but when you have the Germans selling everything to everyone no questions then it makes asked then make it look more like an excuse rather than a reason to not sell something to you.

I would be pretty certain though if it's to avoid taking business away from it's Spanish branch or affiliates then that is blatantly against the competition rules.

We have to put up with unfair trade restrictions from the US with manufacturers not allowing business' to sell to EU customers and then jack the price up over here in return.
The EU however in theory does not allow that here.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Pazcat said:


> Now this is something that bugs me, I looked into this a while ago when some astronomy dealers wouldn't ship to the EU.
> No retailer in the EU has the right to refuse sale to a consumer anywhere in the EU, or so the law stated.
> Unfortunately I didn't find a more definitive answer to why some business' don't other than there are some exceptions, just what the exceptions are I never found out or more likely forgot.
> 
> ...


Maybe their argument would be that they don't refuse to sell to somebody outside the UK or wherever, it is just that they don't ship/post/etc. outside their own country which, presumably, is not against the EC rules.


----------



## wendyholt1951 (Nov 25, 2013)

Thanks for the responses everyone. 

I decided to place an order with Cotton traders & 'ASOS' online. 
Cotton traders delivery cost £6.95 and arrived within 4 days (as promised). 
My order was also subject to a 10% discount as per the current promotion on the website.
The courier was DHL who provided a tracking code and sent updates via email (i.e. items have been dispatched etc). 
A thoroughly recommended service - prices much cheaper and same postage cost irrespective of order size.
ASOS offer free worldwide delivery - I haven't shopped with them before but my son chose something from there for Christmas!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

wendyholt1951 said:


> Thanks for the responses everyone.
> 
> I decided to place an order with Cotton traders & 'ASOS' online.
> Cotton traders delivery cost £6.95 and arrived within 4 days (as promised).
> ...


did you use the Spanish version?

ASOS | Ver moda para mujer y hombre | Envíos gratis y devoluciones locales


----------



## wendyholt1951 (Nov 25, 2013)

I used the UK website.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

wendyholt1951 said:


> I used the UK website.


maybe this is a daft question - but why, if you're in Spain :confused2:


----------

